# best game system ever



## NevaSmokedOut (Dec 28, 2013)

what game system just completely blew your damn mind or was down right the best to you. for me while it has its various flaws the PS3 did it for me. it was like owning a second car.


----------



## albert111 (Dec 28, 2013)

xbox 360


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 28, 2013)

Atari, Pong


----------



## chewberto (Dec 28, 2013)

I hear Jenga is popular with the kids!


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2013)

game boy. i was little it was awesome


----------



## twostrokenut (Dec 31, 2013)

N64.....the analog stick blew my mind and turok pretty much defined the modern fps imho


----------



## twostrokenut (Dec 31, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I hear Jenga is popular with the kids!


That ain't no system!


----------



## ChrisDuke (Dec 31, 2013)

Nintendo 64 and Golden Eye! 

Sent from the Rollitup App!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

3DO.. The graphics it had was awesome for its time. i was hooked on need for speed and the crash cam replay. they got shut down cause they had nudity in too many games..

However, i have every playstation ever made except for ps4. i still have the original.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> 3DO.. The graphics it had was awesome for its time. i was hooked on need for speed and the crash cam replay. they got shut down cause they had nudity in too many games..
> 
> However, i have every playstation ever made except for ps4. i still have the original.



Ohhh shit panasonic right? Saw one demo'd at sears I think waaaay back....remember the turbo graffix?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Ohhh shit panasonic right? Saw one demo'd at sears I think waaaay back....remember the turbo graffix?


yea its was panasonic. i remember the turbo16 but i never owned one.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 3, 2014)

Me neither.....rich buddy that lived on the lake lol.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> game boy. i was little it was awesome


Remember the original kirby?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I hear Jenga is popular with the kids!


connect 4 is where its at.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jan 3, 2014)

i take that back, the N64 was such a rush for me growing up. im still pissed that it got stolen.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone play mx alive? Favorite atm.


----------



## cheeba soulja (Jan 6, 2014)

I think the NES was the most mind blowing and fun to me at the time since it was a huge jump from Atari 2600...somebody mentioned n64 and golden eye and I spent hundreds of hours playing split screen with friends.that game got me into the shooters and still play.battlefiled 4 on Xbox one is king!


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 6, 2014)

Bird dogging golden eye with a joint of bammer......fuuuuuuck I feel old now that baby from the Nevermind album is like 20 plus.....shit.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 8, 2014)

I gotta add another vote for the N64. Really got me into video games. Seemed like every game I got for it ended up being awesome, spent countless hours on the four player splitscreen. Even loaded one up with an emulator not too long ago and it was still great.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jan 8, 2014)

fuck a xbox!!! ps1,ps2,ps3 i fucked my first bitch to a movie i played in my ps2 revolutionary!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tightpockt (Jan 8, 2014)

Nintendo for sure...Atari started it and then Nintendo dominated...made home consoles mainstream.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 8, 2014)

Atari Jaguar complete with VR helmet?


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 9, 2014)

My first console was the NES back in 1986. That year was awesome. Mom got me a Nintendo and my Grandma got me a TV to play it on. Along with The Legend of Zelda, Karnov and Kung Fu. Aw yeah. That system WAS my childhood until the SNES launched. I had a Genesis as well but it seemed kinda watered down to the SNES.
I think the system that blew my mind though would be the PS1 Hands down. They kept pushing back the N64 and I eventually got fed up with Nintendo's BS. Ended up snagging a PS1 after playing around on a demo machine. The PS1, Battle Arena Toshinden, Twisted Metal 1 and Kingsfield went home with me. A lot of big name production companies kinda put Nintendo on the backburner and jumped ship to the PS1 Stateside. Sony started releasing great quality games very consistently and then the nail was kinda put into the coffin when FF7 Launched. By the time Nintendo launched the N64 Sony already had Konami, Capcom and Square pouring titles into the market for them. Not to mention the Sony Titles themselves were pretty amazing.
Nowadays Nintendo has a habit of just focusing on their signature series with every system launch. They'll toss out a Mario game with it's host of characters and spin off games. Mario Kart, something with Donkey Kong and a Super Smash Bros game. Sling a Zelda title to put icing on the cake. Then focus on a very niche market. The same thing with the 1500 handhelds they've launched through the years. But it's Mario and a Pokemon title. I actually skipped over the 64. I had no desire to go back to a cartridge system. One of my friends picked up one. I did pick up a gamecube but that was because of a promo they had with the Zelda collection. It had 1&2, Ocarina of Time and Majora's mask on a single disk. Snagged it on Black Friday cause Toys R Us were retailing them for 75$.
Other than that I haven't invested that much into consoles outside of Sony since they launched the PS1.
So it's the PS1 hands down.
I remember Nintendo fondly. Kinda like a first girlfriend. But the playstation came along. Had all the first girlfriends tricks and loads of better ones on top of it. Nintendo shows up every now and then trying way too hard to compete but just can't do it in the long run for me


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 9, 2014)

Shit man wish PS3 were carts....load time sucks....remember how bad resident evil was waiting on the door load scenes?


----------



## sonar (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you guys kidding me? Super Nintendo is the best game system ever developed. Just look at Link to the Past. That was 1994 when it came out and it was way ahead of its time. Chrono Trigger was, as still is, the apex of it all. If you never heard of it you gotta check it out. Seems like RPG games in general is a dying genre. For whatever reason first person shooters took oever. SNES was the golden age of the RPG.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 9, 2014)

sonar said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Super Nintendo is the best game system ever developed. Just look at Link to the Past. That was 1994 when it came out and it was way ahead of its time. Chrono Trigger was, as still is, the apex of it all. If you never heard of it you gotta check it out. Seems like RPG games in general is a dying genre. For whatever reason first person shooters took oever. SNES was the golden age of the RPG.


Oh I spent many many many hours playing A Link to the Past. I still have it along with Chrono Trigger and FF Mystic Quest, FF 2&3. Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana and Illusion of Gaia were some absolutely amazing titles. Actraiser was great as well.
I wish Squenix would actually put some effort into a decent SOM or CT title instead of milking the FF cash cow. SOM is up there at the top of my favorite games of all time.
RPGs aren't really dead though. First person shooters and button mashers are still up there at the top due to their extremely casual nature. Although RPGs are having the tendency to catch a case of WoWitis with the whole grind hours of play trying to farm x item to make y armor or whatever. Your most frustrating foe is the RNG that controls your drops


----------



## Logges (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## fir3dragon (Jan 19, 2014)

Logges said:


>


Plus one to this. I still got one of those. I play zombies ate my neighbors once in a awhile..


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn... There have been a lot of good consoles about. This is how it goes for me though.

Sega Megadrive
Nintendo 64
Sony Playstation 2
Sony Playstation 
Xbox 360.


That's my top 5 anyway. I've been gaming since I was about 6 years old ^_^ However, none of them compare to the monsterous PC market between 2002 - 2008. In theory, it should still wipe the floor with consoles but due to the portability and social side of consoles, they seem to be taking over.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> 3DO.. The graphics it had was awesome for its time. i was hooked on need for speed and the crash cam replay. they got shut down cause they had nudity in too many games..


I cannot tell you how many hours I spent in front of a 3DO with a buddy of mine. We would drop a couple hits of L and either play the on console graphics game to our own music or Digitial Dreamware which was also controlling psychedelics but to that games music and video. We would eventually wander out into the world or around our apt. The graphics were laid over everything we looked at after we were done playing. Closed your eyes. Yup. Digital dreamware, it got annoying sometimes. So much fun though. There was also a game that had White Zombie for the music. A Mortal Kombat type game.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I cannot tell you how many hours I spent in front of a 3DO with a buddy of mine. We would drop a couple hits of L and either play the on console graphics game to our own music or Digitial Dreamware which was also controlling psychedelics but to that games music and video. We would eventually wander out into the world or around our apt. The graphics were laid over everything we looked at after we were done playing. Closed your eyes. Yup. Digital dreamware, it got annoying sometimes. So much fun though. There was also a game that had White Zombie for the music. A Mortal Kombat type game.


Way of the Warrior man


----------



## VapedGhost (Feb 10, 2014)

It would have to be the N64 for me. Super Mario 64, starfox, golden eye, and my all time favorite game, conkers bad fur day. I remember spending countless hours playing the multiplayer with the battle between the squirrels and teddy bears. Shit got intense when you were the last one left.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 14, 2014)

I would have to say game boy - game boy color. I spent a lot of time playing Mario, Zelda & Pokemon


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 14, 2014)

Dollar for dollar I had more fun on my PC's over the years than all of the aforementioned consoles.


----------



## sonar (Feb 15, 2014)

The correct answer is Super Nintendo. Everyone who said otherwise is wrong.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 15, 2014)

intellevision!


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 16, 2014)

atari...lmao


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I got NES when I was like 5 years old and hadn't even heard of video games until that christmas. Thanks grandma for giving me a life long hobby! SNES was incredible though. So many great old school games and really the last system that had side scrolling brawlers! By the time n64 came out I was a bit too old for Nintendo's "wholesomeness". I actually ended up trading my n64 for a ps1. Xenogears and Final Fantasy 7 blew my mind. ps2 is probably the second best system after SNES though. Some great innovations in gaming started there.


----------



## MarWan (Mar 8, 2014)

playstation 1 + first Tomb Raider game


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 15, 2014)

Sega dreamcast


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 8, 2014)

PS2 for me. Could still play all of my favourite PS1 games, but also all the PS2 games I loved!

FFX
Ratchet and Clank
and Timesplitters 2, my all time fave game.


I cannot wait for rewind, and am literally getting the PS4 just for that game.


----------



## tampee (May 19, 2014)

old school Nintendo Duck hunt, Super Mario 3, punch out etc. I loved that thing as a kid been meaning to buy one.


----------



## Agracan (May 22, 2014)

I have to agree with the NES folks here


----------



## CannaReview (May 29, 2014)

First it was the original 3DO and playing The Need For Speed then The Atari Jaguar and playing Alien Vs Predator. WOW that was and is some cool shit when you think about when those systems/game came out.


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

Ps2


----------



## Growan (May 31, 2014)

Atari Lynx.


----------



## CannaReview (May 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> Atari Lynx.
> View attachment 3167107



Nice I got a Lynx too and the Sega one.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 31, 2014)

When I was a kid this was the best system


----------



## skunkd0c (May 31, 2014)




----------

